# Dosing Ferts in CRS Tanks



## Nathaniel Whiteside (22 Mar 2012)

Hello, Im newly recruited to this Forum. I run an ADA Mini M  + Solar M (27w) & a Fluval Ebi (bit of a contrast!) 2 x Fluval PCL 11w (so 22w). Ebi is running at 2bbps and i plan on adding co2 to the ADA shortly.

Im basically wanting to enquire about the use of such Ferts as ADA Bright Step 1 & Brighty K in relation to Crystal Red shrimp,whether half/quarter dosing is an option? Also to hear your experiences and advice regarding the matter.

Im wanting to add ferts to help growth of HC Cuba & echolaris parvula.

Are any Ferts '_more safe_' than others? I know CRS are weak at the best of times.. but could adding a  dose into a two litre drip feed over a long period, for  water changes be an option?


Thanks very much for taking the time to view/ respond to my post, all advice is taken on board and greatly appreciated.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Mar 2012)

Well, as nobody has replied, I thought I would test it for myself   
Ive ordered 1 x 500ml ADA Brighty K & 1 x 500ml ADA Green Brighty step 1 from TGM. 

(ouch!) 

Anyway will be dosing in extremely small amounts and gradually building up.
Will keep updated on here.

Regards


----------



## CeeJay (24 Mar 2012)

Hi whitey89

I don't have any experience of ADA ferts, but I think they are weaker than the solution I use, (James' DIY TPN+3), and my CRS have been fine for a long time now


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Mar 2012)

Thanks for your reply Ceejay,

I would have imagined they were, Im fairly new to planted tanks so dont know much about fert mixing 
I know theres plenty on here and I *Need* to get my reading head on.

Im gonna take it steady, and learn along the way!

Regards


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Mar 2012)

No issues with ADA ferts.

I read sometimes that these shrimps could keep with low nitrates only, but honestly i also kept it with EI. They breed too with 20-30mg Nitrates. Maybe a bit slower then it would be with lower i am not sure about but i tested this many times with CRS shrimps from low to high grades.

But the ferts you're using is the safe side really. So no worry on the default dosage.

More attention to the water quality and softness to help with their help and molting.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (24 Mar 2012)

Thanks viktorlantos!

This pleases me, I assumed they would be fine in small doses. Would you recommend building up dosing regimes? like for 1 week do quarter dose? then half, then full? surely to slowly increase nitrates at this rate would be beneficial to the CRS? 
Would you also advise to use a similar method of dosing by first diluting dose in RO - Remineralised water , then to feed in via a drip? Over half a hour or so? Or am I being a bit to critical?

Regards


----------



## viktorlantos (24 Mar 2012)

CRS shrimps are not that sensitive really. I think it is a myth. So many guys failed in the past including me too because i focused on other things.

They looks brilliant with high light (become more colorful)
With good filtration you can minimize the losses.
No worry on ferts, but you do not need too much if you only keep a few plants to decor up your shrimp tank. weekly dose is fine. Only dose more if you have a high energy tank.
CO2 they love! Just like the active soils, but keep the pH below 7.
Temp is below 25 all year
Soft water makes their color nicer. If you dose full RO add some liquid minerals or GH booster. We keep the CRS around 120-150 TDS usually.

I usually add the GH booster to the RO replacement wait a littlebit and adding that into the tank at water changes.
With liqid minerals better to dose it in 2-3 days rather than dose one time.

Good luck with the shrimps they are lovely species.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (28 Mar 2012)

Again thanks Viktor,

Well, I recieved my ADA Goodies today, dosed half dose on bottle and all seems to be good after a few hours. 

Off topic, Viktor, I saw a picture which I believe was one of yours from a home build ADA cabinet setup, Did you make this into a Journal by any chance? If it was you, Loving the Edgy Green interior  Im going to start a build for a MINI-M soon ( Will be looking at silver-grey matt finishes I think!) . Have seen some journals but suppose more knowledge is power!  

Back to ferts, I will probably dose half dose everyday for a week, and hopefully progress from there.
I see ADA recommend that you dose at 1ml per 20ltrs  a day. and advise that once plants are developed that doubling or trebling the dose is the correct method.

Have to say though, the bottles do look great next to tank, all be it being plastic. I suppose just knowing its expensive makes it more attractrive!!!  


Regards


----------



## viktorlantos (28 Mar 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Off topic, Viktor, I saw a picture which I believe was one of yours from a home build ADA cabinet setup, Did you make this into a Journal by any chance? If it was you, Loving the Edgy Green interior  Im going to start a build for a MINI-M soon ( Will be looking at silver-grey matt finishes I think!) . Have seen some journals but suppose more knowledge is power!



The cabinet probably you seen is our premium line stand. So this is not a home made stuff. Pretty high qual with nice details and waterproof too. I can't make a journal on this as this produced by a prof manufacturer for us.
But you can find many nice cabinets on this board. I've seen several in the past years.



			
				Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Back to ferts, I will probably dose half dose everyday for a week, and hopefully progress from there.
> I see ADA recommend that you dose at 1ml per 20ltrs a day. and advise that once plants are developed that doubling or trebling the dose is the correct method.



Honestly i never doubled, tripled ADA ferts since i use them. And i used it in many high energy setups. If i do start with Amazonia with substrate then i only dose Brighty K at the beginning, but even later i stick to the factory recommendation. I do not see problem with that. Check this as an example: http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... hotostream
http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... hotostream
This also does by ADA fert. Currently Brighty K and Step 3. Sometimes we boost with ECA

I do have a couple setups where we have CRS, High Grade CRS or Black Tiger BT0. They doing well with ADA ferts. CO2 and High light too. Some tanks even easy carbo but we do not use that much in shrimp tanks. So no worry on the ferts.

good luck to the new setup. it's fun to see the progress


----------



## plantbrain (28 Mar 2012)

Most of the breeders here avoid Excel/Easy carbo, some avoid CO2 gas.........

These, much more than nutrients seem to be the key issue.
TDS sits around 250-350 range.

If you want max brood production, stay off the gas and the Excel dosing.
You will see a noted difference in brood then, not any from dosing ferts.


----------



## Mrmikey (29 Mar 2012)

-


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Mar 2012)

Well i vote for CO2 in CRS tanks. Not the over the top yellowish DC one  But a stable injection.


CRS Feeding time by viktorlantos, on Flickr

This tank is with CO2, ADA ferts daily. No carbo at this moment. They are low grades, but they are breeding nicely there.

Sometimes i have more problem only with continous aeration and no co2. On long term less shrimplet and more dead ratio. This is only for CRS, CBS line now.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Mar 2012)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

> The cabinet probably you seen is our premium line stand. So this is not a home made stuff. Pretty high qual with nice details and waterproof too. I can't make a journal on this as this produced by a prof manufacturer for us.
> But you can find many nice cabinets on this board. I've seen several in the past years.



Im a Carpenter/Bench Joiner by trade, so I should be able to do it to a high(ish! ) standard.




			
				viktorlantos said:
			
		

> Honestly i never doubled, tripled ADA ferts since i use them. And i used it in many high energy setups. If i do start with Amazonia with substrate then i only dose Brighty K at the beginning, but even later i stick to the factory recommendation. I do not see problem with that. Check this as an example: http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... hotostream
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/viktorlant ... hotostream
> This also does by ADA fert. Currently Brighty K and Step 3. Sometimes we boost with ECA



Ive dosed half a squirt (.5ml hopefully ha) of Greenbrighty & Brighty K yesterday & today. Things looking well.

I have been browsing some of your photos in complete admiration of your work, forgive me for not knowing as I am new to UKAPS, and relatively new to planted tanks! but are you an aquarist by trade? Fantastic photography skills aswell!

Im loving your CRS tank pic. WOW. Ive got SS / S grades. Looking at some SSS in future. Ive kept CRS for approx 6 months, but in a low tech tank. 


Im going to try post a pic now, but bear with me 

Thanks Plantbrain for your imput. I understand CRS do benifit a little at least from a vast amount of oxygen in the water & apparently it has some good effects on breeding too. 

Regards


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Mar 2012)




----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (29 Mar 2012)

CRS baby in Center  Only low grade though.


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Mar 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> I have been browsing some of your photos in complete admiration of your work, forgive me for not knowing as I am new to UKAPS, and relatively new to planted tanks! but are you an aquarist by trade? Fantastic photography skills aswell!



Cheers  
Yup we do have a business, but i am here only for fun and passion. This is my hobby too.  
Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (1 Apr 2012)

Np buddy  

Update***

All seems well in tank, Decided to up it to a standard dose of 1ml/ day.
CRS look alright, which was a concern for me. Even the tiny babies 

Hc cuba carpet is looking nice & pearling well 

Regards


----------

